# DIUI MEDICATED CYCLE



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, just received a BFN after first natural diui and am thinking medicated is the way to go.

Unfortunately the way my clinic operate, I kinda have to tell them what i want so am looking

to either share on here re same or if there is any other board up and running for diui medicated first 
timers?

Jue


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

HI Ya,

I just had a successful Stimulated DIUI at reprofit.  There is also the clomid boards and the clinic specific boards.  Ask any questions you like!

Dawn


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Jue Jue


Sorry to hear about your BFN  
There are many different forms of medicated DIUI.  The first step is usually a low dose of clomid and a trigger injection just prior to ovulation.  Worked for me second time (despite ridiculously crazy hormone levels).  I had a minor freak out about having to self inject but compared to what you have to go through with IVF it was easy.  With medicated IUI it's recommended to have 2 scans to ensure you have responded to the meds and not over responded.  Hope that helps, there is loads of info on here but it can be tricky unearthing exactly what you need to know.
Upsyxxx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi thanks for that

  Dawn what do you men by Stimulated DIUI ?

  And thanks Upsy, but what do you mean by a trigger?  Injection I kinow but what is it and are there any cons/ side effects risks etc.  

I will check out the clomid boards also. cheers girls


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

The trigger injection is given to trigger ovulation at a more exact time to ensure egg and sperm have a better chance of getting together when both are at their best (if that makes any sense   ).  I don't remember hearing of any side effects and didn't experience any (apart from the home chemistry kit involved in preparing the injection    which was rather traumatic at the time   ).  Some people experience side effects on clomid, mainly hormone/mood swings.  It's slightly different if your with a partner as you would tend to take clomid for a number of cycles in a row so that might explain why more side effects are reported.  I didn't have any.
Upsyxxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Jue if you look further down the singles board, should be this page or possibly the second page, you'll find a single girls having IUI thread and you can ask all your IUI questions on there too. You'll find heaps of info on the main IUI board too.

bingbong x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Jue - Stimulated is the same as medicated.

I did 150MG of Clomid day 2-6 had a scan on day 11.  Had a pregnyl(the clinic gave me it) shot in my belly on day 12 and inseminated day 13.  I was lucky and got pregnant first time.    I was totally shocked as I have low AMH.  

Clomid... well my side effect was enhanced libido/hormones.  NOT a good idea to go on holiday when you are on clomid.  In fact I wish I had just been locked up.  DOH!

Dawn


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

here the link to iui singles thread but ask away

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.204


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok beginning to make some sense now.  Meeting doctor tomorrow ( i had to request it she was happy to go ahead with meds without meeting) and will have at least an understanding of this process, so thanks to all for information.

This trigger sounds like a good idea, does clomid have to be taken with it, what I mean is do they go hand in hand?  

  As I am on cycle day 6 from what i now understand it is too late to start clomid etc and this is kind ******* me off cause I told the doc on the phone i wanted to go for this instead of natural cycle and she never got in touch with me.  She told me to ring on day 14 of 2ww which i did but never heard anything back.

With this clinic it seems have to be very proactive but looks like now I have missed out on this cycle as clomid should have been started already. so i really dont know whether to do a natural diui this cycle or  is it a waste of money i dont have?  should i skip this cycle and go for the medicated one next cycle?  Any advice welcome.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Jue jue


I did a natural cycle i.e no clomid and used a trigger and got pregnant    so it can be done. However most clinics want you to call on day 1 of your cycle in order to book you in regardless if medicated or not...my clinic does lots of scans so I used to call on day 1 and get scanned on day 6 or 7.


Think its really up to you whether you try this month and whether clinic will do it.


It seems that with most clinics you have to be pretty proactive - which seems odd when they are happy to take your money   


xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

So lulumead you just had the trigger is that correct, i guess though you were younger.

As I am 41 this Summer doing lots more research and thinking of transferring to another clinic.

present clinic not giving enough info re meds.  gave me clomid and trigger for next cycle but lots of info
on here saying clomid is a no no after 40.

Jue


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

yes - only had trigger but then had clexane ( a blood thinner) and progesterone pessaries after.  I also took baby aspirin before the IUI but didn't tell my clinic!!


I don't really know about clomid, might be worth posting on the IUI thread to see if others have used it after 40.
xx


----------

